# Vacmaster 320 Problem



## rexster314 (Feb 5, 2018)

So the other night I was sitting here minding my own business when the chamber vac started up all by itself. Lid was open and the pump was running. Unplugged it but didn't think any more about it. Couple of days later, started to seal the bacon I had just sliced up. Plugged the sealer back up but it wouldn't come on, and got an error message on the screen. Got the manual out, checked and the error code, F1, stated to turn off the unit, turn back on and it should clear the error. Nope. After several attempts with no luck, I called Vacufresh and got hold of the support desk. Turns out the guy knew exactly what happened. The proximity sensor for the lid took a nose dive. The unit is still under the 1 year warranty. He took my shipping info and said he'd get a replacement out to me, the only thing was he didn't have one in stock and supposed to be there on the 19th. Sooo, I took out my old Foodsaver Gamesaver Platinum and sealed up the bacon.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 6, 2018)

R314, Luckily your Vacmaster is still under warranty. Mine is 4 years old and thankfully has had no issues.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow...   leads me to believe the circuits are active when the unit is off, and plugged in...    Evidently, they've had that situation happen before..
Good thing you were home when that happened...  My vac master is unplugged when not in use..
You were lucky..  I'm glad all worked out for the better...  
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..   Here's to getting lucky once in awhile....


----------

